
Clifford Stoll: The call to learn - CarolineW
https://www.ted.com/talks/clifford_stoll_on_everything
======
schoen
I guess the bell tower experience was extremely meaningful to Stoll, because I
heard him speak in Berkeley in 1998 or 1999 and he also told that story at the
end of his lecture. Maybe it's his equivalent of Richard Stallman's experience
with the unmodifiable printer drivers.

------
ams6110
Loved reading Cuckoos Egg back in the day but man ... can't sit through
watching all that manic pacing and twitching.

~~~
diego_moita
He looks like a real life version of the character Doc Emmett Brown from "Back
to Future".

------
CptJamesCook
"The first time you do something it's science The second time you do something
it's engineering The third time you do something you're a technician"

Funny quote.

------
bitmage
A truly unique character. He's not kidding about making the Klein bottles
either: [http://kleinbottle.com/](http://kleinbottle.com/) I've got one on my
shelf at home.

------
Overtonwindow
The Cuckoos Egg wil always be one of my favorite books, bless this man.

------
desireco42
This guy is fantastic! I wish we had more scientists like this. I love how he
outlined this talk on his hand and forces cameraman to display it.

------
pmoriarty
This video is distrubing, and it makes me wonder how Stoll ever got a TED
talk. He seems to be severely hyperactive, have a lot of trouble focusing,
staying on track, or remembering what he's supposed to be talking about. He
also seems to have boundary issues and is insensitive to social cues or norms.
The performance is reminiscent of someone on some sort of stimulant or maybe
in a manic phase.

I have trouble imagining how he could have enough focus to write a book or be
productive in any way while in such a state. Was he always like this?

~~~
lotsofcows
He's amusingly high-energy. Have a look at his youtube stuff. He magnifies it
for effect.

To look at someone on a stage and discuss/dismiss them the way you have seems
to miss the point of putting someone on a stage.

Given his output in books, videos, knitting and research, suggesting he has a
lack of focus is laughable.

